# 2015 Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot



## Jake Allen (Feb 17, 2015)

Brought to you by The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia

Dates: March 14 and 15, 2015
Location:
The Rock Ranch
255 Jackson Rd
Thomaston, Ga. 30286

Free Primitive Camping
Free Fishing
Coon Shoot Friday Evening 
2 Day Shoot beginning Saturday at 7:30 am
Potluck Supper Saturday Evening
Devotional Sunday am @ 8:30
Shotgun Start on Sunday @ 9:00

Format: (For those shooting in the Competition; For fun shooters welcome too)
40 Targets Saturday (2 courses of 20)
20 Targets Sunday am (Flighted, shotgun Start)
Longbow, Recurve Classes (Men and Women)
Primitive
Senior (60 and over)
Youth, Juniors and Cub Classes
Equipment: Recurve, Longbow or Selfbow
No Sights or Release Aides, Arrow Restrictions for Men's Classes

This is a fun filled, family oriented event, and we welcome all.
You do not need to be a member of TBG to participate.

A flyer is attached with more particulars.

Ya'll come, please!

Any questions, please ask away!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 17, 2015)

What is the age on youth?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 18, 2015)

It's on the flyer.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 18, 2015)

tradhunter98 said:


> What is the age on youth?




You have outgrown the Youth class buddy. Sorry about that.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> You have outgrown the Youth class buddy. Sorry about that.



I reckon I better get to practicing.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 19, 2015)

16 years old, that would put me back to 1967. Didn't know a thing about shooting a bow.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 26, 2015)

Belt Buckles are here!
A Buckle will be awarded for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place in each class.
Blue is the color for 2015.
I like 'em!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks Good Jeff


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 3, 2015)

Stump Shooter said:


> Looks Good Jeff



Thanks man.

This is coming up quick!
We will be at the site all day on Friday. Please plan to come on down, set up your camp or trailer and make a weekend out of it.

I am excited!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 3, 2015)

I need another one. We plan on Friday am.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 3, 2015)

Gonna try to be there Friday morning


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 4, 2015)

I hope it doesn't rain like last yr but forecast is likely for it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 5, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 5, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> I hope it doesn't rain like last yr but forecast is likely for it.



That was crazy last year!! I will be packing my Frogg suit and boots again! I also need to find a good bare shaft to keep to shoot. That way it doesn't matter how wet it gets!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2015)

This deal is coming down next weekend! Ready or not...


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 9, 2015)

These medals are for the Youth Shooters. All participants 15 and younger who complete their respective rounds and turn in a card, (and who do not earn a score high enough to win a buckle), will receive a medal. 
I hope we can find a home for all 15 medals. See you all this weekend!


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 10, 2015)

Looking forward to this, I am planning in coming. See y'all soon


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 10, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> These medals are for the Youth Shooters. All participants 15 and younger who complete their respective rounds and turn in a card, (and who do not earn a score high enough to win a buckle), will receive a medal.
> I hope we can find a home for all 15 medals. See you all this weekend!



Now I've got a dilemma. I am old enough to shoot in senior class, but when it comes group picture taking time, y'all always make me get up front with young folks, so what am I suppose to do now?


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 10, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> Now I've got a dilemma. I am old enough to shoot in senior class, but when it comes group picture taking time, y'all always make me get up front with young folks, so what am I suppose to do now?


Where some lifts. Its a height issue.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 11, 2015)

Just a few more days. We will be on site Friday setting up and getting ready. Please feel free to come in anytime Friday to set up your camp and stay the weekend.
BigJim will be coming in mid afternoon on Friday, and will welcome help setting up his store.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2015)

We have another vendor who will have selfbow supplies and maybe a few staves. Scott Moore from South Carolina. Scott was a member of TBG back in the '90's. 2 more wake ups!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 12, 2015)

Anyone cooking BQ or burgers Saturday?


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Anyone cooking BQ or burgers Saturday?



We have a Scout Troop from Gainesville coming down to handle breakfast Saturday am, and Hamburgers for lunch on Saturday.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 12, 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2015)

Schedule for this weekend:


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2015)

Classes


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2015)

Look: the weather forecast has changed from it is gonna rain, alot, to just "a chance of rain" for Saturday! You all please keep thinking the good thoughts.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 14, 2015)

Not gonna make this one.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 15, 2015)

Many thanks to those who gave their time, and put forth the effort to make this shoot happen. You did very well.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 15, 2015)

Had a great time as I always do. Looking forward to next year already.


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 16, 2015)

Great shoot, great people, I had a lot of fun, picked up another bow also.  There were some challenging set ups.  Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2015)

I enjoyed seeing some of my friends again. Had a great time.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 16, 2015)

A BIG thank you  to everyone who had a part in putting this shoot on!!! I had a great time as usual at these shoots and it was great to see so many friends there! Thanks again!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 16, 2015)

Great fun with friends this past weekend. Thanks to all that put everything together to make it happen.  Lots of fine eating too.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2015)

Wonderful weekend for a multitude of reasons but mostly for the fellowship with really good friends. I enjoyed listening to Allen Oliver and Freeman entertain us with their guitars and singing. Charlie2arrows has quite the voice too and knows the lyrics to a lot of songs. Thanks to the Cooks for sharing their camp, food, and warm fire!! Thanks to Gene for having coffee ready in the morning and for getting this pot luck supper thing started a few years back, it really is a highlight of the shoot.


----------



## Red Arrow (Mar 16, 2015)

It was a great weekend!!  Thanks to all who came out and joined us this past weekend.  The shoot was a great success.  We had quite an increase in attendance over last year.  I would also like to thank the other TBG officers who worked hard over the last few weeks to make this shoot happen.   There were also many who got there early on Friday helping us set up and stayed late with us Sunday tearing everything down.  I thank you folks for that, as it sure helps thing go much faster and easier.  We couldn't do it without you.  

Yesterday afternoon the officers sat down and noted some things we would like to improve on for next year.  If you have suggestions on things we could do better or changes you would like to see with regards to next year's State Shoot please email myself or another officer.   

Thanks again to all,

Lee Camp
TBG President
Lcampjr@yahoo.com


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 16, 2015)

It was a pleasure to shoot with everyone again.  Mr. Chris motivated me to invest in a Bighorn Ramhunter used from Big Jim.  Great deal!  Sam, Dave, Al, and everyone else I shot with I had a blast!  Thank you.  I will continue to make my rounds in our GA circuit.  

-John


----------



## automatim (Mar 16, 2015)

My whole family had a great time. Thanks everyone for putting on a great event. Hope to show up to more events.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 16, 2015)

Had a ball as always. A big thanks to all the officers and other members that do the work to make this shoot possible!
Big shout out to Todd & Michelle Cook for having the most generous campfire,feeding me, & tolerating my off key howling.
Can't wait till next year!
Congratulations to all the winners, y'all posted some impressive scores this year!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who put this shoot together. Without u sacrificing your time it would not be possible. Will and I had a great time Thanks for another memory!


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Mar 16, 2015)

We had a great time hanging out with our extended archery family. Got to meet some new friends as well. Good times and great memories. Thank you to all that put in the hours to make this event happen.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 16, 2015)

It was a good weekend !!


----------



## jjy (Mar 17, 2015)

Was a great weekend for sure. Already looking forward to next year. Thanks to everybody that makes these events go off so smoothly.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 17, 2015)

I had a wonderful time. Thanks to everyone who helps make this possible!


----------



## freeshep (Mar 19, 2015)

Great people !  Great shoot! Great food! So nice to meet everyone.  Thanks for an awesome weekend TBG !  Oh and thanks for the coffee Allen!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 21, 2015)

freeshep said:


> Great people !  Great shoot! Great food! So nice to meet everyone.  Thanks for an awesome weekend TBG !  Oh and thanks for the coffee Allen!!



Anytime Freeman


----------

